# Vierter RAM-Riegel wird nicht erkannt!



## Pflaumi (8. Februar 2004)

Ich habe ein Mainboard ASUS P4c800-E, welches Dual-Channel DDR 400 erlaubt. Mein Prozessor ist ein Intel Pentium 4, 3,00 Ghz. 

Ich habe 4x  exakt gleiche RAM-Riegel gekauft à 512 MB, 450 Mhz, CL 2.5

Mein Problem: Wenn ich einen ganz bestimmten Riegel einbaue, startete mein PC nicht mehr, d.h auf  dem Bildschirm erscheint nichts mehr, auch kein BIOS-nichts. 
Wenn ich den Riegel ausbaue und 3 Ram-Bausteine habe, dann funktioniert der Computer und erkennt 1536 MB Ram Single Channel.
Wenn ich nur zwei Riegel lasse, erkennt er 1024 MB Dual Channel.

Sobald ich aber diesen einen famosen Riegel einbaue, gibts Probleme!

Ist der RAM-Baustein kaputt Oder was könnte da sonst der Grund sein?
DANKE


----------



## Sinac (8. Februar 2004)

Ich würde mal stark annehmen, dass der Reigel defekt ist, denn das dein Board keine 2 GB Speicher unterstützt ist sehr unwahrscheinlich und wenn es egal in welcher Kombination mit diesem einen Speicher nicht nicht musses ja fast in diesem liegen. Kann unter Umständen auch sein, dass dein Boarc zufällig mit diesem Speicher nicht so recht klar kommt, sowas erlebe ich in letzte Zeit öffters (besonders bei ASUS) aber da die anderen Speicher baugleich sind ist das auch unwahrscheinlich!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Pflaumi (13. Februar 2004)

Ja, du und ich hatten denselben Verdacht. Das Teil war defekt, ich habe es zurückgeschickt. Iceberg hat mir dann bestätigt, das geschehe bei einem Riegel auf 100, man entschuldige sich usw. 

Tja. Problem gelöst.
Danke


----------

